# How high gasoline separator through the roof?



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

A question came off the MA exam. The min and max for other vents is 18-24"

Any funky answers in other states, just trying to figure if there could be a different answer


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol I meant to say gas and sand separator smh I passed though


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You would be correct, how did you make out on your test? What part of Ma are you from?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> You would be correct, how did you make out on your test? What part of Ma are you from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I went for journeymen and passed both parts of the test. I was hired a week prior by a company out of Quincy which was perfect timing.

I had failed it the first time but took up the crash course out of cape cod.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Congrats, welcome to the club, word of advise , stay current with your continuing education.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## natem1986 (Dec 29, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Congrats, welcome to the club, word of advise , stay current with your continuing education.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


12 hours a cycle .


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Yup, I've got to do 24 hr

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

